

Ask HN: Review my redesigned App - bgnm2000

Hey Guys,<p>Just redesigned my app at liftrr.com<p>Its not totally finished, but for the most part the design is in!<p>username: liftrr@dispostable.com<p>password: password<p>Thanks for any feedback in advance!
======
jroes
Here are some comments from a friend of mine:

"What is this? Why do I have to sign up? Why does it have zero info"

I think he has a point. Maybe some screenshots on the front page would be
helpful.

~~~
bgnm2000
Hey Jroes,

Thanks for the comment! I agree - you're right, the homepage design was kind
of a last minute thing over the weekend as I finished getting the app's new
design in place.

I'm going to add a little "what is liftrr?" link sometime this week hopefully!

------
bgnm2000
<http://www.liftrr.com>

clickable

